# pigeon hurt and not moving



## becool (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello,

I found a pigeon on the road lying upside down and not moving at all. He is not eating or drinking water either. Yesterday he was able to walk but only backwards and not forward for a few steps and eventually fell down but today he cannot even do that anymore. He also isnt raising his neck any more and always has it in the down postion. I am keeping him in a warm dark and quiet place. I have also fed him wild bird food and water. Please tell me what i can do to save this bird. It is breaking my heart to see him like this not moving and shivering all the time.

Thank you


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much for helping this unfortunate pigeon. Where are you located? We may have someone nearby who can help you with the bird.

If the bird was hit by a car, there could be substantial trauma that is causing the lack of balance and lack of control of the motor skills. Please do keep the bird as stress free as possible. How warm is warm when you say you are keeping the bird warm?

If it is still unable to eat and drink on its own by morning, then you are going to have to try and help, so please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## becool (Aug 16, 2009)

*Please help*

Hello,

Yesteday, I found a pigeon on the road upside down and not moving. There is no physical damage i am able to spot. Yesterday, when I put him on the ground he could walk only backwards. I also gave him bird seed and he was eating himself. Today however he cannot walk at all as i put him on ground and he just falls on his side and just struggles. He is also not lifting his head and is always down. He is not eating or drinking either today so i put a few seeds in his mouth with my hands. I have him in a warm dark and quiet place but he sometimes his whole body just shivers. please help me help this bird. My heart is completely broken by seeing this bird this way. Seems like he got worse today than yesterday.

I am in Carol Stream, IL

Thank You


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting your location .. I'll go look for some resources for you in just a minute .. If you want to reply, just click on the Reply button rather than starting a new thread.

Terry


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Is there any visible injury?
Terry is right he needs rest in the quiet dark and warm place. He also needs to be examined and treated.
Mix some water and honey. Add pinch of salt and give him to drink.
Feeding is important but not critical as honey will provide energy for now.
Try to keep him warm on 27~30 degree Celsius.
Fluids should be given at room temperature or warm (not too hot or cold).
It is possible that he suffered concussion, has internal injuries and hee is in shock.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Go to this link: http://web.extension.uiuc.edu/wildlife/professionals.cfm then scroll down to where you can click on Find Rehabilitators By County and type in your county which I think is DuPage. You'll get a list of rehabbers in your county.

Terry


----------



## becool (Aug 16, 2009)

he is not drinking on his own. I am keeping him in a room at about 78 fahrenheit. Any suggestions on how i can give him water. i will do everything i can with your help to save him. its saturday night right now and vet i know wont be open until monday morning. so until then its very import you guys give me suggestions and tips. This bird is my priority above everything else right now. Please keep in touch with me.

Thank you so much and God bless you all.


----------



## becool (Aug 16, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> Go to this link: http://web.extension.uiuc.edu/wildlife/professionals.cfm then scroll down to where you can click on Find Rehabilitators By County and type in your county which I think is DuPage. You'll get a list of rehabbers in your county.
> 
> Terry


Terry thank you so much this information

Its night time here right now and I will call tommorow morning.

God Bless You


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

There is away to get nutriants and water into this bird at once and it will be less stressful on the bird. You can try and tube feed him. You need a syringe and soft tubing, if you cant find soft tubing you can use aquiriam air tubing i wouldn't recommend it unless its and emergency though. You can get kaytee bird formula and mix it to what the container says i believe its 1 part powder 2 part water. You will have the put the tube down its throat into its crop make sure you get it past the windpipe (its at the back of its tongue). Best of luck. Robert.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I think there is cause for serious concern about the condition of the pigeon you found.
I have never seen a pigeon walk backwards, and the only illness that might correspond to those symptoms is PMV, (which pigeons can survive from if they're kept warmed, unstressed and are given a multivitamin suplement), but it's much more likely the bird is suffering from trauma.
If this is the case, and unless he has a head injury, he will need to be kept warm, which is to say, warmer than human body heat. His shivering suggests he isn't warm enough. Unlike humans, who get a fever when unwell, pigeons' bodies cool down and can't warm up without an external heat source, even if wrapped in a blanket.
I wouldn't try to feed him at this stage. It would stress him, and he may not be able to eat anyway. Luke warm water with a tiny pinch of salt and a little honey or sugar will rehydrate him and provide some energy. But only when he is warm. If his head is hanging down he must be exhausted, perhaps dehydrated as well. Try putting the solution, one drop at a time, against the side of his beak, near where it joins the head, (with a small syringe, or, at a pinch, even with your finger) and see if he swallows. If not, you will have to open his beak and drop the liquid in the second orifice, at the back.

This link may help:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html 

Good luck! I hope he makes it. He's certainly found a very good friend.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Thia is a link to videos of pigeons with PMV, for you to compare with your pigeon's behaviour:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWC58llOBzQ


----------



## becool (Aug 16, 2009)

Teresa said:


> I think there is cause for serious concern about the condition of the pigeon you found.
> I have never seen a pigeon walk backwards, and the only illness that might correspond to those symptoms is PMV, (which pigeons can survive from if they're kept warmed, unstressed and are given a multivitamin suplement), but it's much more likely the bird is suffering from trauma.
> If this is the case, and unless he has a head injury, he will need to be kept warm, which is to say, warmer than human body heat. His shivering suggests he isn't warm enough. Unlike humans, who get a fever when unwell, pigeons' bodies cool down and can't warm up without an external heat source, even if wrapped in a blanket.
> I wouldn't try to feed him at this stage. It would stress him, and he may not be able to eat anyway. Luke warm water with a tiny pinch of salt and a little honey or sugar will rehydrate him and provide some energy. But only when he is warm. If his head is hanging down he must be exhausted, perhaps dehydrated as well. Try putting the solution, one drop at a time, against the side of his beak, near where it joins the head, (with a small syringe, or, at a pinch, even with your finger) and see if he swallows. If not, you will have to open his beak and drop the liquid in the second orifice, at the back.
> ...


To Everyone,

I found a place called Country Pet Retreat in warrenville, il about 10 miles away from my home. I will take him there this afternoon. The video Teresa posted, in that video the pigeon is standing on its feet and seems like he has alot of energy atleast, my pigeon has no energy at all. I checked the eyes and he blinks normally and eyes them self seem to be ok. I gave him some luke warm water with honey in it this morning but I cant explain enough how hard it is for me to see this bird like this, its breaking my heart everytime i see him. I have put in my garage because it stays about 78 to 80 degrees fahrenheit in there. I will take him to an expert and even pay as much as it takes to get this bird healthy and flying again. 
Thanks to everyone, God bless you all.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for all you have and are doing for this bird, becool. Please do let us know how things have worked out. I'm a little concerned as Country Pet Retreat appears to be a dog and cat boarding facility and not a wildlife rehab or pigeon/dove place.

Terry


----------



## becool (Aug 16, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for all you have and are doing for this bird, becool. Please do let us know how things have worked out. I'm a little concerned as Country Pet Retreat appears to be a dog and cat boarding facility and not a wildlife rehab or pigeon/dove place.
> 
> Terry


I was too, but when I went there, the lady had another pigeon as well but she didnt allow me to go inside. She right away told that the bird had trauma and his head seemed to be flat on the top probably because he must have run into a window or something. The lady however told me that I wont be allowed to see the bird again stating that wild birds dont like human interaction. I gave her a $100 donation which she said did not required but i gave it anyways. She also said that she will put a tube down his beak to feed him or something like that. She will put him with another pigeon she has and it may take upto 2 months to recover. Should I request her to give me permission to see the bird one last time after it heals completely? I never could have thought that a wild pigeon could have touched my heart so deeply. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a tough call, Becool .. obviously you felt comfortable leaving the bird there and giving a donation, so I think all is well. I'd suggest just calling to see how the bird is doing.

Terry


----------



## becool (Aug 16, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> That's a tough call, Becool .. obviously you felt comfortable leaving the bird there and giving a donation, so I think all is well. I'd suggest just calling to see how the bird is doing.
> 
> Terry


I was desperate to get this bird into an experts hand as I did not want to hurt the bird any further. I got this lady's number from Willowbrook Wildlife Center off of http://web.extension.uiuc.edu/wildlife/professionals.cfm given by Terry. I did call yesterday and she said he is doing a bit better with some leg movements but he was moving his legs before as well but just couldnt walk or stand. She also said she has to put something down his beak to feed him as he is not able to feed himself yet. She gave me positive news yesterday. I will be calling time to time and keep everyone who is interested updated here. Thank You Terry for your help.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

It takes a great heart to look after a small creature with the love and dedication you showed to the pigeon you found. And it takes a lot of courage to entrust it to someone else for his own good. You're one in a million!


----------

